
Australia fires portend a future of climate apartheid - mariushn
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/australia-fires-portend-future-climate-apartheid-200126155118129.html
======
rzmnzm
Why does Qatari-state funded media fund so much woke propaganda in Western
countries?

